# Our Yard Haunt was Vandalized



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Many of you already know about a prop of ours being stolen a couple of weeks ago. And now this. GRRRRRRRrrrrr

I am absolutely furious right now. They tried to pull two of our impaled bluckies out of the ground. I guess they didn't realize that the stakes were buried about a foot into the ground so all they managed to do was make them lean over.

But that's not the worse of it.

They also tried to knock over one of our stocks which has a Bucky in it. They managed to pull on it so hard that it pulled out all four stakes holding it into the ground and even snapped/broke the stocks almost in half. We had large chains joining one set of stocks to another set and then to our guillotine. They pulled on the first one so hard that all three of them were leaning over and about to hit the ground.

Luckily, nothing was missing/stolen this time and the stocks are repairable but I am so angry that if it weren't for all the time and expense we've put into this year and our give-aways, I'd tear it all down first thing in the morning and totally blow off Halloween.

I don't even have the heart left to work on next year now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Focus on this year, and for gosh sakes- get yourself a video camera to run at night! Then you can show the video to the police and get them kicked in the ass!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow there's alot of bad stuff happening to folks this year..sorry to hear about your incident..that sucks!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

SI, I've heard from a lot of people that even caught thieves/vandals on cam say that the police won't do anything about it.

My plan right now is this...on Saturday, I'm going to put out some more props (to attract more attention to the yard) and that evening, I'm going to sit on my porch where I can't be seen from the street. I will be armed with a fully automatic airsoft AK47. I'll just hang out with my laptop playing games till I hear an intruder. Woe be unto them.

The first shot doesn't hurt too much, but the next 550 or so in rapid succession sting like hell heheheh


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good hunting


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Is this happening at night, or during the day?

though I too plan to watch over my stuff w/ the assistance of an airsoft gun (a springer, since I sold my ICS AEG to buy Halloween stuff) I'll warn you to do be careful not to tick them off in such a manner that they decide to totally trash your stuff all together. 

Yourself, armed with a video camera would be the best solution - be sure to get the license plate number if they come in a car, and good face shots. Get good footage before you announce your presence, then start asking questions like "what the hell do you think you're doing?!?"


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> My plan right now is this...on Saturday, I'm going to put out some more props (to attract more attention to the yard) and that evening, I'm going to sit on my porch where I can't be seen from the street.


Set out a prop where you can take it's place and wait to see if someone tries to steal you!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Set out a prop where you can take it's place and wait to see if someone tries to steal you!


lol Interesting plan. Definite scare.

Sorry to hear you're having more trouble with your display. I do think getting a camera wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> SI, I've heard from a lot of people that even caught thieves/vandals on cam say that the police won't do anything about it.
> 
> My plan right now is this...on Saturday, I'm going to put out some more props (to attract more attention to the yard) and that evening, I'm going to sit on my porch where I can't be seen from the street. I will be armed with a fully automatic airsoft AK47. I'll just hang out with my laptop playing games till I hear an intruder. Woe be unto them.
> 
> The first shot doesn't hurt too much, but the next 550 or so in rapid succession sting like hell heheheh


That is exactly what I was going to suggest. Even better, once they enter your property, or vandalize somthing else (especially, if you can catch it on tape, grab em, call the cops and hold em until the cops get there. Make sure the little losers pay.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm pretty used to this sort of stuff. for the past 5 years someone has messed with my display atleast once a year. Nothing to drastic, some broken tombstones, and a stollen corpse head. But i just replaced it and let it go. Best one was last year about 5am on a sunday my wife woke me and said someone was kicking tombstones. So i make my way out front not realizing i turned the light on so they got away. I got to thinking "5am on a sunday, who the hell is out, not any teenagers, probably some drunk college age fools after a party?" So i get out in the yard and liquid nail them back together and make it look like it never happened. that way when they come by later to admire their work they'll be like "didn't i break those stones"

Anyway i always like stakeouts with my Tippman A-5 Paintball gun with RED Paint


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yes! catch the thieves on video!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

First off, don't do anything thats going to get YOU in trouble with the law!! Shooting someone with a airsoft guns could get you an assault charge, so do be carful on how you handle this.
Second, I think a video is the way to go on this, atleast you would have some kind of proof of who did it and it would keep you out of any kind of trouble with the law.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

playfx said:


> First off, don't do anything thats going to get YOU in trouble with the law!! Shooting someone with a airsoft guns could get you an assault charge, so do be carful on how you handle this.
> Second, I think a video is the way to go on this, atleast you would have some kind of proof of who did it and it would keep you out of any kind of trouble with the law.


Agreed on the video. Put a TV out on the curb during ToT and loop a tape of the culprit. Put the video on youtube, and send it to the news... Maybe start calling it a Halloween Hate Crime [tm].


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG!! Where are the parents of these little hoodlums????? I don't get it. What in the world are they doing running around at 5a.m. on A Sunday??????????? Tape em, catch em and charge em with malicious vandalism. The parents' heads will be spinning when they realize the COSTS of these props being replaced!! Maybe then they'll keep little Johnny in line...... Hit them where it hurts...right in their pocket books.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I remember one year hearing about someone's yard haunt. EVERYTHING was hand made custom this and that, and somewhere hidden on his props he put his initials and his haunt's name. One year someone stole almost everything in his yard. While driving one day he saw his display in someone else's yard and drove up and yelled at them saying it was his stuff and they stole it. He called the cops, they showed up, the people in the other house were saying how they bought everything from WalMart (I wonder how many pumpkinrots you can find at WalMart). He said he could prove it was his, he showed where on every prop was his initials and his haunts name PLUS he had video of him making the stuff. They later changed their story saying how they had "bought the stuff" from someone who said THEY had got it from Walmart...yadda yadda...they got busted for the purchase of stolen property and the cops who were there actually showed up on Halloween night and where there having a good time.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with both philosophies. Video tape them being shot 500 times and post it here for our amusement, you tube and on a tv outside on Halloween nite to warn others of their would be fate.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel your pain and I hope evil karma visits their spleen and gives them the gout.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That sucks. It's probably the same kid or kids that hit you before?

Best defense are motion activated lights. Prevention is the best.
Cameras will not detour your villains.
For $20 you can get a couple of these lights, hook them up to a few extension cords and you've got coverage.

Stick with it, you need your smiles on Wed evening!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is why I don't set up anything in the front yard and only set up the graveyard on Holloween night in the back yard. Everything else is locked up in the garage. I even just bought a steel back door for a little added protection. 

I still plan on putting up four cameras throughout the haunt.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I sat on the porch (in hiding) Friday night a for a few hours and all was quiet except for numerous cars slowing down to a dead stop to look at our yard. That made me feel so much better. I knew we had quite a few drive-by's but I didn't realize just how many! What an ego boost at just the time I needed one 

Aside from last minute props to go out with several scare actors to lend a hand on the final setup, we're good to go and back on our game.

Very excited!


----------

